# Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.



## L1qu1dat0r (7. Mai 2015)

*Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Hallo Forum ,
mich würde interessieren welchen Traum ihr in eurem Leben gerne noch "Erleben" Möchtet?

Einer meine Träume,den ich mir schon lange Wünsche, wäre mal eine Urlaub an einem Traumstrand zu verbringen.
So mit Palmen am Strand ,türkisfarbenes Wasser.
Kokussnüsse,Hängematte usw. .
Halt wie auf den Postkarten .
Syschellen oder Malediven wärern schon was ......Hach.

Zur Einstimmung hab ich ein Video gefunden .





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JiPkDbjbN8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






So jetzt dürft ihr.



(gerne auch audiovisuell)


----------



## Stueppi (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Das erste was mir bei sowas in den Sinn kommt ist das alle meine Verletzungen, Gebrechen und Krankheiten verschwinden damit ich mal wieder bis zum zusammenbrechen mein Boxen trainieren kann ohne das meine Schulter(n), Knie oder mein Asthma meine Leistung limitieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*



> Einer meine Träume,den ich mir schon lange Wünsche, wäre mal eine Urlaub an einem Traumstrand zu verbringen.
> So mit Palmen am Strand ,türkisfarbenes Wasser.
> Kokussnüsse,Hängematte usw. .
> Halt wie auf den Postkarten .


Abgehakt, so etwas hatte ich über Jahre monatelang gesehen.
Gesundheit bis ins hohe Alter und ein Leben ohne Sorgen im Alter


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Und ? hat es dir nicht gefallen ??

Natürlich ist Gesundheit eine Grundvoraussetzung .!


----------



## Deeron (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

was ich unbedingt machen wollen würde (  ) pilotenausbildung und dann ein einziges mal mit einem verdammt schnellen Flugzeug ala F14 oder F16 selber fliegen. Tieflug, Senkrecht hoch, Sturzflug... einfach einmal diese Gefühl genießen.


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Eine haltende Ehe, Kinder und denen ein gutes Leben bieten können bis sie für sich selbst sorgen werden. 

Alles andere finde ich im Vergleich recht belanglos.


----------



## shootme55 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Größte Träume?! Hab nur noch drei: Unter 100 Kilo kommen (steh im Moment bei 114, war schon bei 184), und endlich meinen eigenen inneren Schweinehund überwinden und meine eigene Firma gründen und der Freundin einen Antrag machen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Größte Träume?! Hab nur noch drei: Unter 100 Kilo kommen (steh im Moment bei 114, war schon bei 184), und endlich meinen eigenen inneren Schweinehund überwinden und meine eigene Firma gründen und der Freundin einen Antrag machen.


Respekt!! 

Gesundheit und so weiter wünscht sich wohl jeder, aber ich gehe auch mal davon aus, dass eher "Träume" gemeint waren, die man sich evtl wirklich mal erfüllen kann, daher sage ich mal: (Tandem-)Fallschirmsprung


----------



## s-icon (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Einer meine Träume,den ich mir schon lange Wünsche, wäre mal eine Urlaub an einem Traumstrand zu verbringen.
> So mit Palmen am Strand ,türkisfarbenes Wasser.
> Kokussnüsse,Hängematte usw. .
> Halt wie auf den Postkarten .
> Syschellen oder Malediven wärern schon was ......Hach.



Du weisst gar nicht, wie langweilig es wird nach 3-4 Tagen
Empfehlen kann ich Bora Bora, noch viel schöner und ruhiger als die Malediven


----------



## JoM79 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Größte Träume?! Hab nur noch drei: Unter 100 Kilo kommen (steh im Moment bei 114, war schon bei 184), und endlich meinen eigenen inneren Schweinehund überwinden und meine eigene Firma gründen und der Freundin einen Antrag machen.



Auch von mir Respekt, ich komm nicht mal von meinen 125 runter.
Antrag machen ist eigentlich relativ leicht, kommt halt drauf an wie besonders es sein soll.

Ausser Gesundheit und einem sorgenfreien Leben, was sich glaube jeder wünscht, ist mein grösster Traum schon seit Kindertagen, einmal in nem Jet vom Flugzeugträger starten.
Dann natürlich ne Weile richtig schön fliegen und wieder landen.
Und wenn ich mir die Seele aus dem Leib kotze oder ohnmächtig werden würde, das wäre es mir wert.


----------



## Robonator (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Größte Träume?! Hab nur noch drei: Unter 100 Kilo kommen (steh im Moment bei 114, war schon bei 184), und endlich meinen eigenen inneren Schweinehund überwinden und meine eigene Firma gründen und der Freundin einen Antrag machen.



Viel Erfolg dabei, das ist schon echt ne Hausnummer 



Meine größten Ziele? Da bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher... Einen festen Job haben der mir auch Spaß macht, genug Geld verdienen um eine ordentliche Wohnung zu besitzen und dann eines Tages die richtige für eine eigene Familie finden^^

Als kleineres Ziel würde ich aber auch gern mal Jet fliegen, ist nur leider verdammt teuer sowas.


----------



## s-icon (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Transatlantikkreuzfahrt
Haus fertig bekommen
Pilotenschein machen
mit 45 aufhören zu arbeiten
diverse sexuelle Eskapaden


----------



## S754 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

im Lotto gewinnen


----------



## T-Drive (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Mit ner Moto-GP Maschine einen Tag lang aufm Nürburgring die (meine) Grenzen ausloten, wird aber ein Traum bleiben


----------



## Pfötchen (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Einen guten Job finden   , den Früherschein machen  und mein zu Hause gemütlicher machen  

Später noch  mal richtig in den Urlaub fahren und was von der Welt sehen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Und ? hat es dir nicht gefallen ??
> 
> Natürlich ist Gesundheit eine Grundvoraussetzung .!



Türlich war es nett nur mittlerweile mag das gemäßigte Klima lieber


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

auch wenns irgendwke nerdig klingt... oder bekloppt xD
also hobby übertakter is so nen traum

mit ln2 zu übertakten und dabei nen weltrekord aufzustellen, einer der bestehen bleibt für lange zeit

ok und abseits dessen meine abschlussprüfung von der ausbildung gut bestehen und mit der freundin dann zsam ziehen^^

prioreihenfolge is aba eindeutig 
prüfung > freundin zsamziehen > ln2 oc rekord


----------



## XyZaaH (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Eigentlich würde ich sagen das wichtigste für mich ist es eine Familie zu gründen.


----------



## s-icon (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Einen meiner Träume hab ich mir letzte Weihnachten erfüllt, kann ich nur jedem weiterempfehlen: 

Skydiving in Dubai
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFg_mlBFV2c


----------



## BertB (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

mit dem auto zum pazifik fahren,

dann muss aber jemand mitkommen, der richtig  russisch kann,
alleine würd ich mich nicht nach russland trauen (jedenfalls nicht in die einöde ohne gescheite sprachkenntnisse)

europa umrundung fürs erste wird auf jeden fall gemacht, frägt sich nur wann, (oder etappenweise, wenn man immer nur 2 oder 3 wochen zeit hat)
rings um die ostsee wär auch sehr gut
alternativ mit dem motorrad,
hab nur grad keins, aber vermutlich nächste saison

meine rekordfahrt waren 20000km USA umrundet in 6 wochen (auto)


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Da gibt es mehrere Dinge:


Entweder ein Haus oder aber zumindest eine Etagenwohung besitzen mit Fahrstuhl direkt vor die Wohnung. Natürlich kommt man nur mit Schlüssel rein.  Und Solarstrom natürlich, kommt günstiger. 
2 Autos, Ein E-Auto für den täglichen Bedarf das ich mit Solarstrom aufladen könnte und das zweite wäre ein 1960er Camaro für das Wochenenden
Eine hohe Ausbildung bis zum Master, falls mein Hirn schlau genug dafür ist. 
Eine Ehe die ein Leben lang hält


----------



## taks (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Eine oder mehrere Wasserstofftankstellen eröffnen/betreiben


----------



## fxler (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Hört sich blöd an,  mit einer Prostitutieren schlafen,  einfach um das Gefühl zu kennen mit einer es zu haben haha... 

Ansonsten nen BMW M6 von G-Power,  nen Koenigseg Agera R
Ein Logitech G27


----------



## s-icon (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*



fxler schrieb:


> Hört sich blöd an,  mit einer Prostitutieren schlafen,  einfach um das Gefühl zu kennen mit einer es zu haben haha...



Kannst du doch in Köln innerhal von wenigen Minuten verwirklichen


----------



## fxler (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Ich hab eine Freundin,  dass ist das Problem 😂


----------



## s-icon (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Muss sie ja nicht wissen
Außer du willst die Prostituierte gleich heiraten


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*



taks schrieb:


> Eine oder mehrere Wasserstofftankstellen eröffnen/betreiben



Und wie viel kostet bei dir dann der Liter?Gibt es dann für PCGH-Mitglieder etwas Rabatt?


----------



## Lee (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Hier wünsche ich mir bei manchen Träumen den Like Button 

Mein größter Traum ist auch später eine glückliche Familie zu haben, diese Ernähren zu können und in nem schönen Haus aufm Land leben zu können. 

Eher Threadbezogener: Ich will unbedingt mal Fallschirmspringen, Helikopter fliegen und auf ner Rennstrecke in nem Vernünftigen Wagen ein paar Runden drehen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Hab ich das verpeilt anzuklicken,oder gibt es in der Rumpelkammer kein Like-Button ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Nö in der Gerümpelecke  ist der ausverkauft.

Fallschirmspringen könnte mir vielleicht auch gefallen, eine lange Seereise auf einem Windjammer und vielleicht noch mal Asien unsicher machen


----------



## floppyexe (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

In 9 Jahren in Kambodscha ein Haus kaufen und den Rest des sonnigen Lebens mit meiner Frau dort verbringen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Meine größten Träume ?

Keine Skoliose mehr zu haben. (Habe es recht schlimm, habe dauerhaft Rückenschmerzen)
Kein ADHS mehr zu haben.
Kein Asthma mehr zu haben.
1.85m zu werden.
Das mein Dad wieder gesund wird.
Und das EA wieder gute Spiele macht.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Größte Träume?! Hab nur noch drei: Unter 100 Kilo kommen (steh im Moment bei 114, war schon bei 184), und endlich meinen eigenen inneren Schweinehund überwinden und meine eigene Firma gründen und der Freundin einen Antrag machen.


184 kg hattest du mal? Wie ging das denn :O 

Respekt auch von mir, das ist echt ne Ansage  Ich hab zwar auch 112 kg aber stört mich nicht, sofern es nicht noch mehr wird xD

Mein Wunschtraum: Irgendwo in Australien so ein richtig berühmter Surferboy werden, ich finde surfen richtig cool  
Dazu bin ich aber in meinem jetzigen Leben zu schwer und fürs offene Meer schätze ich selbst, kann ich wohl auch nicht gut genug schwimmen. Freibad und Pazifik sind schon zwei Paar Stiefel


----------



## Leob12 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Mein Traum? 
Studium abzuschließen und dann am Job Freude haben und jungen Menschen was beizubringen. 
Und ein richtiges Bücherzimmer, wie eine kleine Bibliothek (momentan würde mir ein zweites Regal schon reichen, hab aber keinen Platz  )

Was momentan noch fast unerreichbar ist wäre eine Reise quer durch die USA mit dem Auto. Einerseits die Natur bewundern, andererseits die Städte mit all den Sehenswürdigkeiten, Museen und dergleichen zu besuchen.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Ich habe hier bisher noch nie etwas gepostet, da ich ehrlich gesagt eine Weile brauche um mir zu überlegen was es sein wird. Es gibt viele Ideen, und ich weiß selbst noch nicht welche davon am wichtigsten sind.

Aber:  Ich möchte mal anmerken, dass dies hier vermutlich der inspirierendste und vor allem motivierendste Thread ist, den ich jemals in irgendeinem Onlineforum gesehen haben!


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier bisher noch nie etwas gepostet, da ich ehrlich gesagt eine Weile brauche um mir zu überlegen was es sein wird. Es gibt viele Ideen, und ich weiß selbst noch nicht welche davon am wichtigsten sind.
> 
> Aber:  Ich möchte mal anmerken, dass dies hier vermutlich der inspirierendste und vor allem motivierendste Thread ist, den ich jemals in irgendeinem Onlineforum gesehen haben!



Da hast du auf jeden Fall Recht  In meinem Beitrag sind nicht so viele Idee drin aber wenn ich durchlese was noch alles gepostet wurde, dann wäre meine Liste ewigs lang.


----------



## thunderofhate (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Eine haltende Ehe, Kinder und denen ein gutes Leben bieten können bis sie für sich selbst sorgen werden.


Es ist "zwar" immer noch die selbe Dame wie zum Zeitpunkt des ersten Beitrags, aber mittlerweile bin ich davon fest überzeugt, dass sie der Grundbaustein für all das ist.

Mittlerweile kann ich sagen: Sie ist der größte Traum. 
Vor ein paar Jahren noch hätte ich sowas nie geschrieben...
Ich kann es immer noch nicht fassen 

Edit: Demnächst kann ich dann mal andere Ziele posten. Wird aber vermutlich recht sachlich und unspektakulär.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Wie etwa 2 Kinder, Haus und Hund?^^


----------



## thunderofhate (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wie etwa 2 Kinder, Haus und Hund?^^


Haha, das kommt auch noch.
Zunächst aber ganz simpel die Vergrößerung meiner Vermögenswerte.
Ich möchte spätestens mit 50 nicht mehr arbeiten müssen, wenn ich nicht will.
Da gehe ich dann aber erst weiter ins Detail, wenn das erste Staatsexamen durch ist und meine Firma steht.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Angehender Jurist also? 

Ich glaube, das stellst du dir gerade etwas einfacher vor als es ist ...  aber du bist trotzdem auf einem potentiell erfolgversprechenden Weg.


----------



## thunderofhate (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Angehender Jurist also?
> 
> Ich glaube, das stellst du dir gerade etwas einfacher vor als es ist ...  aber du bist trotzdem auf einem potentiell erfolgversprechenden Weg.


Jurist bin ich nur, weil ich dann die Rechtsabteilung der Firma selber machen kann. Der Freund, mit dem ich mich selbbstständig machen werde, kommt aus der Wirtschaft und übernimmt demenstsprechend Buchführung und Kostenrechnungen...

Ich stelle es mir nicht einfach vor. Da war ja keine Spur einer Andeutung und dennoch sind die 50 Jahre mein angepeiltes Ziel. Habe ich also noch etwas mehr als 23 vor mir...


----------



## Leob12 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Nebenbei einen Systemschein bei den Euromillionen mitlaufen lassen, dann könnte sich eventuell alles erübrigen xD


----------



## thunderofhate (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Nebenbei einen Systemschein bei den Euromillionen mitlaufen lassen, dann könnte sich eventuell alles erübrigen xD


Ne, ich will mir/uns das schon selbst erarbeiten. Dann könnte man wirklich zufrieden sein.
Wenn ich es nicht schaffe, habe ich das "Scheitern" verdient und nicht genug gelernt oder am Markt vorbei kalkuliert.
Ich sehe das sowieso eher als Spiel, wenn auch eines, das viel Arbeit, Investiton und Innovation bedarf.
Im Leben gibt es genug Stress, wenn man für andere arbeiten muss. Das möchte ich mir vorenthalten. 

Nun ists aber an der Zeit für eure Träume/Ziele!


----------



## Leob12 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Hab meine gepostet, sind halt ziemlich unspektakulär^^ 
Eventuell könnte ich noch was hinzufügen: Ich möchte einen Teil zur Aufarbeitung über die Kriegsgefangenen des Ersten Weltkrieges in meiner Region beitragen. Da gibts erstaunlich wenig darüber, was eigentlich sehr traurig ist. Wahrscheinlich werde ich auch meine Diplomarbeit darüber schreiben, aber bis dahin hab ich noch mindestens 2 Jahre Zeit xD


----------



## thunderofhate (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Naja, inwiefern ist spektakulär überhaupt erstrebenswert? 
Es muss einen ja nur selbst antreiben und einen tiefen Grund zur Motivation geben.

Meine Äußerungen sind für die meisten wohl auch eher langweilig.

Allerdings möchte ich auch anmerken, dass ich den Thread extrem interessant finde.
Noch interessanter wird er natürlich erst in paar Jahren, wenn man sehen kann, ob sich Wünsche erfüllt haben, ändern, belanglos werden oder ganz andere dazu kommen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Gescheites Abi schaffen, 2 Katzen haben, ordentlichen interessanten Job für die Dauer machen, Vater öfter sehen. Frau, 2 Kinder und einen W124 300 Diesel mit H Zulassung. Besseren Körperlichen Zustand. Nicht mehr weiterwachsen (das dürfte eigentlich fast abgehakt sein, wobei mit 15). Meine Schulkumpels im Der Späteren Zeit nicht aus dem Augen verlieren. Eine 800er Leitung wäre auch nett. Das ich die Finger von Mist wie Alohol, Drogen und Nikotin lasse. Das ich ein krankheitsarmes, langes Leben führen kann. Und natürlich, dass die Deppen vom IS vom ihrem Mittelalter Weltbild runterkommrm.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Tja ,für manchen Traum ,wenn er nicht nur so dahingeredet ist ,muß man Hart Arbeiten.
Z.b. eine besseren Körperlichen Zustand.
Wenn der Körper nicht gefordert wird baut er ab.
Er ist sehr Ökonomisch ,nur was ständig gebraucht wird ,baut er auf.
Also Regelmässige Körperliche Belastung würde dich deinen Traum ein Stück Näher bringen.
Wieviel du tun willst entscheidest du selber.
Manche müssen Jahre Sparen um sich einen Traum zu erfüllen.
Seltenst fällt es einem in den Schoß.
Und manche Dinge werden Träume bleiben.


----------



## crae (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Ich glaube mein größter Traum ist, dass meine Familie und meine Freunde, halt einfach alle Personen die mir wichtig sind und mir was bedeuten glücklich und gesund sind und bleiben. 
Und was ich noch unbedingt machen möchte: Ich möchte einfach noch ein Haufen Zeugs erleben. Vllt Fallschrimspringen, driften, auf den höchsten Berg besteigen oder ins tiefste Gewässer tauchen. 
Einfach erinnerungswürdige Momente mitnehmen,  mit meinem besten Kumpel und nicht irgendwann stehenbleiben.

@KillerPfote: Muss ich dir voll und ganz beipflichten. Jeder Traum erfordert harte Arbeit. Nichts geht von heute auf morgen. Aber so schlimm ist das garnicht, denn wenn man etwas einfach in den Schoss gelegt bekommt, wenn einem einfach was zufällt, schätzt man es nicht so, wie wenn man selbst hart dafür geackert hat.


----------



## Niza (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Mein Absoluter Traum ist einmal im Leben an einem Traumstrand zu sein.

Mit folgende Situation:
Ich liege gerade am Traumstrand.
Lausche dem Wellen.
Mit einer leichten Brise im Gesicht.
Zu sehen wie die Sonne im Meer versinkt.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*



> Mit folgende Situation:
> Ich liege gerade am Traumstrand.
> Lausche dem Wellen.
> Mit einer leichten Brise im Gesicht.
> Zu sehen wie die Sonne im Meer versinkt.


Abgehakt mit 4 x Ja , wobei du den kühlen Drink vergessen hast

Mit einem Windjammer um Kap Horn zu segeln könnte ich mir noch gut vorstellen


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mit einem Windjammer um Kap Horn zu segeln könnte ich mir noch gut vorstellen



Ich glaube, das wird heute niemand mehr machen. Kap Hoorn zu umrunden ist um einiges schwieriger als den Mount Everest zu besteigen ...  und mit so antiquierter Technik tut sich das heute keiner mehr an. 

ABER es wäre das einzig vertretbare Argument um sich als Mann einen Ohrring stechen zu lassen


----------



## Spreed (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

- Seven Summits besteigen
- Millionär werden


----------



## bingo88 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Fällt allerdings eher in die Kategorie "Dinge, die ich mal machen möchte": Einen dicken Notstromgenerator (500+ kVA) mit ner Lastbank knechten. Sind schon imposante Maschinchen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das wird heute niemand mehr machen. Kap Hoorn zu umrunden ist um einiges schwieriger als den Mount Everest zu besteigen ...  und mit so antiquierter Technik tut sich das heute keiner mehr an.
> 
> ABER es wäre das einzig vertretbare Argument um sich als Mann einen Ohrring stechen zu lassen



Darum trage ich meine Vogelschaukel im Ohr ja zu Recht ( würde für eine Beerdigung aber mittlerweile nicht mehr reichen ) auch wenn ich nur mit einem normalen Schiff die Vergnügen hatte.


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Abgesehen von meinen essentiellen Wünschen, die ich hier zunächst äußerte, wünsche ich mir, dass ich die größte Zeit meines Arbeitslebens nicht als Angestellter verbringen muss und das Unternehmen, das ich mit einem Freund bald gründen werde, möglichst lange und erfolgreich laufen wird.
Bin diesbezüglich recht flexibel und hätte auch keine Probleme damit, wenn man die Branche öfters wechseln müsste.
Aber niemals möchte ich der Vasall eines Konzerns werden, der nicht mir oder meinen Interessen dient. Wenn schon Kaptialismus, dann mit eigenem Hebel.

Ja, finanzielle Unabhängigkeit steht an zweiter Stelle und ist die Bedingung, die erfüllt werden muss, um alle anderen materialistischen Vorhaben zu gewähren.
Wenn das sich erfüllt, mache ich mir darüber Gedanken, welche Träume in die Tat umgesetzt werden...


----------



## Taximan (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Mein größter traum - oder was ich in meinem (euren) Leben noch unbedingt machen Möchte.*

Eine Weltreise machen, ohne Geld-und Zeitmangel.


----------

